
Ask HN: I'm getting older and I fear for my future - anonaccount2018
I&#x27;m 35 and I have been working for the same company for a couple of years now. I have about 6 years of experience (I started very late) and I work mostly as a frontend these days.<p>I fear that if I get fired or let go (for any reason) I&#x27;ll be unable to find a job because I&#x27;m not a senior engineer and at my age that disqualifies me for most available jobs. Who wants a 35-year old who is good but not a lead? What about a 40-year old? (there&#x27;s no possibility of career advancement at my current job, it has a very flat internal structure.)<p>What can I do to have a chance?<p>Note: I&#x27;m not in the USA and the local market while existent is small enough to know what I&#x27;m saying is a very real possibility.
======
srn0
In 2018 you always need to be learning. If you stop learning, you are much
more likely to fall behind. If I were you I would research some classes that I
could take to make sure my skill set was still in demand. Udacity, for
instance, has courses that guarantee a job offer upon graduation or your money
back.

